# If you could have one weapon or item...



## Treebeard (Dec 3, 2001)

If you could have one weapon or item from LotR, what would you choose? Bilbo's (Frodo's) mithril armor? Anduril? The phial of Galadrial? I think I would have to go with Shadowfax.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 3, 2001)

I would want some mithril armour, and an Elven bow.


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 3, 2001)

Mithril Armor. I love the way that Frodo kept it a secret in the book and the light elveness of it.


----------



## Aerin (Dec 3, 2001)

Hm....
I think I will take Shadowfax, Frodo's coat of Mithril, an Elven bow, Elven arrows to go with the bow  , and Anduril. Along with lessons on how to use the weapons...


----------



## Walter (Dec 4, 2001)

I would choose the box Sam got from Galadriel, for it is the only item or weapon - if memory serves me well - that creates something instead of destroying something...


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 4, 2001)

I still hold to the fact that my 'pen' is mightier than any sword. Well, I suppose in this day and age, my 'keyboard' is mightier than my light-sabre!


----------



## menchu (Dec 4, 2001)

These two last ones are very, very good! Hmm... What can I say then? This looks like the thread about super-powers, more or less. After all, you've got a purpose for that weapon.
Probably I'll choose Sam's box, as Walter did. The pen/keyboard, concerning about the story, would change Tolkien words, and some scenes, or the end... (Don't get angry, Anc!)


----------



## Jorg (Dec 4, 2001)

If the one ring didn`t make you evil, just invisible.... I would have chosen THE ONE RING.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 4, 2001)

I would choose one of the Three Elven Rings, and learn how to use its power for the good of all.


----------



## Grond (Dec 4, 2001)

I guess I would want to be Narsil, or Glamdring or Guthwine or Anduril or......... wait a minute!!! I already am a weapon. I would definately want to be me!!! (12 feet of swinging steel!!)


----------



## Walter (Dec 4, 2001)

Grond: ... and always hitting what Your boss aims at???


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 4, 2001)

All of you selecting Frodo's Mithril Coat must be unusually short!!!

I, too, would select Sam's box! I love growing things, life, and the joy that comes from a healthy, free and happy tree.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't think Shadowfax counts... he's a real creature, Prince of Horses. Even Gandalf did not master him; he simply "convinced" him to be friendly.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 4, 2001)

I'd really like a bow of Lothlorien (with arrows, duh!  ); I have only shot with a real longbow a few times, and having one of my own might help with my archery skills!
Anduril would also be really great; any sword from Numenor, actually.


----------



## Ness (Dec 4, 2001)

Im with Talierin, i would want the mithril armour and an elven bow.


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 4, 2001)

I would have to second the idea of Tal.'s, Mithril armor and an Elven Bow would be the Bomb, really good.


----------



## tookish-girl (Dec 4, 2001)

I would like one of the Hobbit's pipes and a box of Gandalf's fireworks for this New Years!


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2001)

*"Hey! I'm not short!" Tal says as she jumps up and down trying to see over all the tall Elven people.*

Another thing that would be good to have would be a set of Mithril arm-guards. No more string burns! hehehe, they wouldn't be very flexable though...


----------



## Merry (Dec 5, 2001)

I would have the one ring, a packet of cheese and onion crisps and a length of rope.

Seriously, I always liked 'Sting'. I like the fact that it warns the wearer of oncoming ORCs.


----------



## Gilraen (Dec 5, 2001)

On the tangible side, I would have to say The Phial of Galadriel - a light when all other lights have gone out (or words to that effect). It seems to me though that the most powerful weapons in tLOTR were faith and friendship.


----------



## Walter (Dec 5, 2001)

*cheating??? Me too!!!*

Hmmm, since most of the posters are cheating - by asking for more than ONE item and not sticking to the LoTR - I too want more: The Leather Covered Deluxe version of LoTR and the HoME as well...

Hopefully Santa (or Christ Child, Baby Jesus - how some of us call it) will be good to humble ol me...


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 5, 2001)

I would want Sting. I need a good Elvish Letter Opener...


----------



## Telchar (Dec 5, 2001)

Hmm.. An Elvish Sword would be nice.. But don't know whitch one.. To hang on the wall.. and in case a burglar visits..


----------



## Merry (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *I would want Sting. I need a good Elvish Letter Opener... *



You open your own mail!!! Wow, there really is another world out there.    

I have the Ent wifes to do all my housekeeping.


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 5, 2001)

I'd like to have a reserved table at the Prancing Pony, to sit and enjoy the stories, with plenty of good food and beer.

Or a lifetime supply of Lembas.


----------



## Frodo Baggins (Dec 6, 2001)

Lets see, I would have mithril armor, Sting, Gandalf's staff, and what else... maybe the Arkenstone


----------



## Moose (Dec 6, 2001)

*My choice....*

would be Orcrist, Goblin Cleaver. I have always loved the name of that sword. Being of Elven make, during the Goblin Wars, in Gondolin it too would warn it's wearer of danger from approaching Orcs.

And as DGoeij said, a table at The Prancing Pony, with all of you here on the board invited, a good clay pipe filled with South Farthing pipeweed and a tall mug of the best brown beer to be found East of The Shire and West of Rivendell. We could set around the fire, tell stories, smoke our pipes and lift our glasses to happier times and the grand times to come.

"There is an inn a merry old inn, beneath a great grey hill. And there they brew a beer so brown the Man in the Moon himself came down one night to drink his fill."

Now by God, that's a good beer!

Moose


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 7, 2001)

I'd want one of the three elven rings (I have no preference, any of the three would do), the phial of Galadriel, or Anduril. I would REALLY want a silmaril, but they aren't in LOTR, so I don't think I can use that.


----------



## Grond (Dec 7, 2001)

Sure they were Rosie. One of them happened to be in the sky almost every night mounted on Earendil's brow as he cruised overhead in his ship Vingilot.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 7, 2001)

Curse that Earendil guy, he always thought he was so superior just cause he cast me down, well, it doesnt bother me, I am not envious or annoyed!


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 7, 2001)

At least not tooo much Anc?

For myself I think that I would like to have the Palantir of Orthanc.


----------



## Aerin (Dec 7, 2001)

Anc, are you sure it wasn't the amount of Balrog you drunk that cast you down?  
I would probably want Anduril, but I would need lessons...


----------



## Grond (Dec 8, 2001)

Anc, how do you think I feel? Because of that ne'er do well Earendil stirring up the Valar in the West, my Master's in the void and I'm still sitting in this puddle of Balrog piss at the bottom of a pit in Angband. Not a fun place to spend eternity.


----------



## Capt. Yosarian (Dec 8, 2001)

I think I too would try and get my little paws on a palantir but I think I'd try and get Sauron's (better resale value ) and maybe the mirror of Galadriel, that'd be a pretty nifty trinket too.

P.S. I think this may be the kindest bunch of people I have ever encoutered at a forum. Really you all are terrific.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 8, 2001)

And I think you are just suuuuper for saying so!


----------



## Grond (Dec 8, 2001)

Welcome and well met, Capt. Yosarian. I, too, enjoyed Mr. Heller's novel. We try to be understanding and patient in this wonderful forum. But, so you'll know beforehand.... I am the evil "Mace of Melkor!!" Grond is my name and I am most well known on this forum for staying "hammered" 90% of the time.


----------



## Aerin (Dec 8, 2001)

I would swear that Grond's hammered 98% of the time... Just because your situation in Angband is not so good, doesn't mean that you have to stay hammered!


----------



## Grond (Dec 9, 2001)

Hummmmm Aerin, let me see..... stay drunk and smell Balrog piss or stay sober and smell Balrog piss. What would your choice be?


----------



## Treebeard (Dec 10, 2001)

Not that it really matters, Grond, but I was wondering...how exactly do you...drink?


----------



## Grond (Dec 10, 2001)

Treebeard, I have a hollow handle... all the more reason I'm aggravated about lying here in a puddle of Balrog waste!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 11, 2001)

Incidently, the vision that phrase induces is not altogether enthralling! *gag, barf*, as a wise person once said.


----------



## Grond (Dec 11, 2001)

Finally somebody understands how I feel. Now, if I can figure out the coordinates... will someone get a GPS and come get me??? Please!!!!


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 11, 2001)

Narya


----------



## Bandgeek (Dec 13, 2001)

Glamdring, hands down.

bandgeek


----------



## Walter (Dec 13, 2001)

Relax, Grond - I just sent You the one weapon or item - or whatever this thread is about  - You really need the most - it's an EPIRB (Emergency Position Indicating Radio Buoy) fully SaRSat (Search and Rescue Satellite) compliant with FedEx! 

I just hope the address "Bottom of a Pit in Angband" will do... 

Giving this another thought, I probably should have rather sent it with DHL, but then again, maybe Tom Hanks will be able to use it as well...


----------



## Grond (Dec 13, 2001)

Walter... you da man, king of the dudes, so cool, no fool.....

you voted for me, right?


----------



## Walter (Dec 13, 2001)

Grond: of course I did vote for You, I couldn't do anything else, I mean - You have the most ...umm... impressing - or should I say "heavy" - arguments!!! LOL


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 13, 2001)

Arwen lol  
nah just kidding probably Mithril Armour and Aragorn's sword
but mine better


----------



## Rian (Dec 15, 2001)

I think I would choose Gimli's Axe.


----------



## 4th Age Scribe (Dec 20, 2001)

A hefty pouch full of South Farthing pipe-weed to smoke at my leisure.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 29, 2002)

I would love to weild Glamdring. It would be a lovely replacement for my black sword, Gurthang.


----------



## daisy (Jan 29, 2002)

*ruby slippers? Oh, wait....*

I would want an oliphaunt ( spelling probably incorrect) and an elven cloak, some treebeard water to make my hair curly, and nenya.

And a little hobbit friend like Sam.

daisy the samless damsel


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 29, 2002)

Wouldn't it be cool to borrow the Flame-Whip from the Balrog.


----------



## Diabless (Jan 30, 2002)

What I would love that I can use today is "made by the elves" wooden or metal box (I collect them.)
Today, I would also love one of the Elven rings just to wear.
In terms of weaponry. I think mithril and a great looking helmet from Gondor and Anduril. I would want the Helmet and the Mithril to match though.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2002)

Um, the One Ring? What else? But only for my birthday.


----------



## Merry (Jan 30, 2002)

I would like stealth, my wisdom and magical powers, failing that...Give me a bloody big sword!!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 30, 2002)

Grond:
Where's it say you are 12 feet long?
I'm sure it says it somewhere, I just never read it. HoME?

And, The Elven Rings were not made as weapons of power. 'That is not where their strength lies'.


BTW, Why would anyone want a 3rd Age sword (or 2nd) in Anduril when you could have an Elven sword from the 1st age that glows when Orcs draw near?

Me, I'd take Anglachel/Gurthang. That sword could cleave regular iron.
It even talked once......

And, why all the defensive weaponry?
Did Hurin need a mithril coat when he was killing the 70 Orcs & Trolls in the 5th Battle?

Hey, what were Trolls doing out in the daylight?
I guess that's one of the inconsistencies CT was talking about.....


----------



## Grond (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *Grond:
> Where's it say you are 12 feet long?
> I'm sure it says it somewhere, I just never read it. HoME?...
> *


Actually it is based on speculation and/or exaggeration. Melkor used his foot to squish Fingolfin. Texts state that Fin was between 7 - 8 feet tall. That would put Melkor at 15 - 20 feet. His weapon would be half that or if it was a really big and wicked hammer, maybe....just maybe...... 12 feet!!!


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 30, 2002)

I'd take Stormbringer (Gurthang) 

Nah actually I would like Glamdring. Did Gandalf still have Glamdring when he was the White?


----------



## Grond (Jan 30, 2002)

From RotK, Chapter Homeward Bound,


> *"...And Gandalf, too, was riding on his tall grey horse, all clad in white, with a great mantle of blue and silver over all, and the long sword Glamdring at his side."*


Yup, he still had it!!


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 30, 2002)

I'd get lembas. I always wondered how that tasted like...


----------



## apan14 (Jan 30, 2002)

how about the orb? i mean, virtual omniscience!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 30, 2002)

Can any of you loremasters (you know who you are) answer this question I've wondered about for a long time?

Elven smiths in the 1st Age forged swords that glowed with a blue light when Orcs (or is it any enemy like trolls?) drew near.

Why, if the same High Elves made swords in the 2nd & 3rd Ages would they not glow?
It is VERY possible that High Elves reforged Anduril at Rivendell...... 

BTW, Grond, Haven't you ever watched wrestling?
Guys step on other guys throats all the time & they're not 15-20 feet tall.

I always wondered on Morgoths height as it says that his sheild cast a shadow over Fingolfin 'like a stormcloud' & Fingolfin gleamed beneath it like a star.
I wondered if Morgoth could be like, 100 feet tall. 
But, your guess sounds closer to reality. I always thought 100 feet would be a bit much......


----------



## Grond (Jan 30, 2002)

Bucky, I was basing it on a discussion I came across in another forum. It alluded to the fact that a Fingolfin sized Melkor would have not been able to kill him by simply stepping on him. Then there's the whole pit digging thing. Grond would have to have been fairly large to be deemed to have dug a pit with one stroke. As you said, 100 feet and his foot wouldn't have been on Fingolfin's neck but his whole body. Twenty feet (give or take 4 or 5 feet) is what I would expect Melkor's Arda manifestation to have been. But it's just a guess as is my assertion that Grond was 12 feet. WAGs. Wild *** Guesses


----------



## Kuduk (Jan 30, 2002)

Some wild *** guesses on my part, but I can think of two possible reasons to explain the differences in Elven swords:

1) The Elven smiths who made the First Age weaponry had either been killed or had left for the West, kind of like when Celebrimbor left Middle Earth so too did the craft of making the Rings of Power.

2) The same Elven smiths were still around, but somehow they forgot.

While #2 sounds silly, it is a serious possibility since many human masters of crafts will forget certain skills (particularly complex ones) if they go too long unpracticed. Nonetheless, I prefer #1, but I willingly admit it is all mere conjecture.


> I'd get lembas. I always wondered how that tasted like...


Me too, Moonbeams, especially since Gimli gave such high praise...


> 'Why, it is better than the honey-cakes of the Beornings, and that is great praise, for the Beornings are the best bakers that I know of...'


Yummm, honey-cakesssss......


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 30, 2002)

I would have a dwarf ring, elven ring, Glamdring, Aiglos, Shadowfax, elven bow an arrows,mithril and a helm!


----------

